# Favorite Films in the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Series



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

What is everyone's favorite* Texas Chainsaw Massacre film?

*My vote goes to TCM 2. It's the most entertaining IMO. Chop Top rocks in this.
I vote for this one as well probably because its the first one I saw. I generally like all the films except for Leatherface: The Texas Chainsaw Massacre III and The Next Generation, with Next Generation being the worst IMHO. :jol:


----------



## The Feejee Merman (Sep 13, 2014)

The first will always be my favorite. I love TCM2, but the first really opened my eyes to what a horror film could be. Seen dozens of better ones since, but TCM holds a special place. It was always sold to me as an insane bloodbath, but Hooper and crew simply managed to make viewers remember it that way through implication, props, and set design. That's a heck of feat for a young filmmaker. That camera flash sound stays with you, too.

On a side note, Rotten Cotton has some excellent shirts for Chop Top fans.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

MorbidFun said:


> What is everyone's favorite* Texas Chainsaw Massacre film?
> 
> *My vote goes to TCM 2. It's the most entertaining IMO. Chop Top rocks in this.
> I vote for this one as well probably because its the first one I saw. I generally like all the films except for Leatherface: The Texas Chainsaw Massacre III and The Next Generation, with Next Generation being the worst IMHO. :jol:


Funny story, my mom knows the guy who directed III. Seems like a pretty nice guy from what I hear. I have yet to buy the film though, so I cant judge its merits.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Yes the first TCM was a ground breaker much like the first Halloween film did for slasher films


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Uh...is "none" an option?


----------

